
How would the media cover Trump's victory if America were a third-world country? - hargup
http://scroll.in/article/821100/how-would-the-media-cover-donald-trumps-victory-if-america-were-a-third-world-country
======
mamon
This article was an attempted joke, but I don't see much difference between it
and what more serious news articles claim :)

------
herbst
Coming from a third world country (Switzerland) i dont think it would be much
different to now. Probably not as relevant tho.

~~~
cjbprime
I guess Switzerland is _technically_ a third world country, but no-one uses
the phrase to describe NATO allied status anymore. The OP means a developing
country, which Switzerland isn't.

~~~
herbst
I just like to mock people who use third/first world without actually meaning
it :)

But yeah my point is the same, Switzerland seems to be mostly shocked,
dissapointed and loosing even more trust in the U.S. I doubt it would be much
different in any case, just as it is now the U.S. is relevant enough that we
_should_ care to some degree.

